# Accessories included with costumes?



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Would you like the option to choose accessories for costumes, like Pirate & Cowboy pistols?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hell's yes! I'm probably going to buy a pirate costume this year to go along with the pirate theme I'm doing in my shed, so a pistol to go along with that would be great! A parrot would rule too, but the ones I've seen on the market are kinda goofy.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> A parrot would rule too, but the ones I've seen on the market are kinda goofy.


Have u seen the talking motion activated parrot at spencers? Its too funny.

Yeh FE...we all need accessories


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, what you guys are saying, you like th looks of these replicas, right?

And to let you know, I've got a real cool NEW costume coming in for this season.

_Ghostly Pirate!_
I'll post a pic as soon as they have the art work available.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> So, what you guys are saying, you like th looks of these replicas, right?
> 
> And to let you know, I've got a real cool NEW costume coming in for this season.
> 
> ...


So, what you're saying is I should wait until the new pirate costume is available before I buy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> So, what you're saying is I should wait until the new pirate costume is available before I buy.


There's always one in every crowd! LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I think they're great FE! I'd buy one or two of them


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I love the six-shootrer
me thinks Furr needs new pistols
Hmm....where to dig up the cash?....
I hate it when I forget where I buried it


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

The single shots would be great additions. Those aren't always easy to find.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

FE, I'm directing Peter Pan in the Fall with all kids and those pirate pistols look like wonderful props. I'm guessing plastic? How much for the pirate pistols and can I get a discount for a multiple order? We're on a shoestring budget, but PM me


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

those look like nice guns fe dont look cheaply made,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

the western guns are as follows -
USA M1873 pistol. Calibre .45 single action revolver with 4.75" barrel. Action works! Spin the cylinders, cock the hammer and pull the trigger. Complete with wood grips


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You are correct Pyro. I was just informed that these are made to last a lifetime. No plastic here. Heavy duty and firmly built for the toughest abuse haunting!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice weapons replication FE. 
Are you only doing guns? or how about swords, sash and belt thing, or a holster maybe ..
those would be good for not only pirates but , cowboys,war costumes,colonial times.
I think people would buy these, but then again it would be price they are looking at too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Indeed Lilly, I should have the best prices out there....Swords and holsters and...Everything that will match what I carry in costumes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's one of the swords.









CLASSIC PIRATE CUTLASS. This short sword with an overall length of 32" was the swashbuckler's favorite. The 26.5" blade is forged of carbon steel, with a 3/4 length blood grove and measures 1 3/4" at its widest. The handguard is a single piece of steel that flares out to over 4" , with 5.5" stained hardwood handle.

*Features*
Weight: 2.3 lbs.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice FE can't wait to see the whole line.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Jeff - are you going to carry the leather sword hanger too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Jeff - are you going to carry the leather sword hanger too?


Yes, it would be useless with out it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's the Ghostly Pirate I mentioned


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

FE Im going to need accessories for my stilt walking granny, perhaps a seven foot tall walker, and a waterbottle, and a box of condoms, a stilt granny has to be careful!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think YOU have issues! LOL


----------

